# Passing of Sgt Harry Bishop - AES Op, 20 Aug 2008



## Eye In The Sky (21 Aug 2008)

We just received an email from the Wing Commander announcing the passing of Sgt Harry Bishop - AES Op.  Sgt Bishop was involved in a motorcycle accident yesterday.

Sgt Bishop leaves behind his wife, Elaine, and his family in Newfoundland.

Funeral Announcements will be done in the next few days.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and family, his friends in the AES Op and Aircrew community.

RIP Sgt Bishop


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2008)

If it is the accident I saw on the news from NS, it was a bad one.

My condolences to the family and friends of Sgt. Bishop.


----------

